# Hands For Benrus



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Any one know where i could get a set of hands like the ones in the picture?

It,s got an ETA 2372 movement and its about 35mm wide.

http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm163/dogrid/DTU2AP_Front.jpg

I think Hamilton and Bulova used the same ones.


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't know if it's any help to you, but those hands look very similar to those on the CWC G10 British Army Quartz which also uses an ETA movement.

I have included some pictures with measurements so you can get an idea if it might be worth your while to look out for a recent non-working G10 from a surplus shop or Ebay.



















Is your Benrus ex-US forces?


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Its not my watch its the daughters boy friends watch and yes its a 1960,s US forces watch with the wrong hands,the picture is just one nicked off the net to show the right type of hands.If any one knew what they were called that would be a big help.


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Ahh, I'm with you now.

I thought you were looking for some newer hands with brighter lume, not that you had a watch with completely the wrong hand set.

I've just remembered that MWC do a re-make of that watch. But even if they let you buy a hand-set, they would look far too new for a '60s dial.

I can't be of any more help so I'll just wish you luck in your search.


----------

